# موضوع في صناعة الألومنيوم...



## محمد حمزه (7 يونيو 2006)

*في صناعة الألومنيوم*

ملف باللغة الإنجليزية عن extrusion of aluminum :


----------



## البرنس_2010 (9 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى المهندس الكريم


----------



## العلم للإيمان (9 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً .... موضوع مختصر و شيق


----------



## علاء الهدي (10 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

